# New 2 Livingston



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Just purchased a few lots down on Livingston! Can't wait to start exploring the lake! Have a lot of clearing to do first thought!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

welcome to the lake!!


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

Welcome to the lake!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome!!!!


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome! Hire a fishing guide and watch out for stumps!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to LL!


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

Where did you buy property at?
Somewhat familiar with the area up there, friends live off onalaska in paradise acres.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Be sure to post your location on the lake. I'm sure there's someone nearby that can give you some good pointers for your area. Welcome!


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the welcomes and pointers! We are just out of Onalaska and will putt-put around in my old Mako 17 till we are familiar with the lake. I do have a brother-n-law just across the bridge who would be able to help me out if needed.

If ya see an old white Mako 17 out on the water swing by and say hello!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

RAMROD--if you see my black Avalanche at the RE/MAX office in Onalaska, stop by and visit. It's right across Hwy 190 from the Subway shop. I'm usually there and if you need a lake map, I have some. Is your place in Holiday Village or on this side of the bridge?


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Will do! We are not in HV but believe that is the name of the SD brother-n-law is in we are down 356.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

First night at the camp! No fishing yet just clean up and repair. I did buy the wife a 12' Jon boat and 16 noddles so she can hit the lake with her friends also. 














Need to get the electricity hooked up! Might get a bit nippy tonight!


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Dad-gum KD was at the subway today and forgot to look!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Wonderful. You joined the right board. For now, assume there is a submerged tree top after your lower unit, everywhere. When you get some experience, you will no longer have to assume such, you will know.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm at HV and also from Dayton we need to hook up and fish. Been there for a year and also have a lot to learn about lake. Need something PM me and always looking for someone to go with me. Good luck.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Sunbeam is your source for that part of the lake. He knows it like the back of his hand. D bullard as well. Welcome to the site and the lake you have chosen is a great one.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks guy! And ducktracker yes will do! Will shoot you a pm next time down! Got a lot done today dropped three trees replaced all the screens got one window pane replaced, one to go, new door installed and the 4 inches of leaves clean off the roof and swept! It's solo cup time!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

sounds like you ll be doing more work than play....good place to clear some land.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Yep for the next few months but then after that! May have to change my name to fishslayer!


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Year end bonus was nice, looking for some 2Cool recommendations for some contractors local to Onalaska for for some inside work sheetrock paint, outside siding, and some small rot repair in two corners to free me up for fishing.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Did you give up offshore??


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Nope!


----------



## palmettoguideservice (May 13, 2010)

Welcome and good luck fishing!!


----------



## byte-me (Aug 25, 2012)

*Help with some work*

Hi, I have a construction company in the Spring area, I dont work up in your area but Know of a yonger guy who can do alot of different work for you at a good price ( i've used him before with very good results ).

His name is Dwayne 480-246-0692, his uncle worked for me untill he retired.

Hope I helped you out ......Any questions feel free to call me

Thanks, George 281-460-3976


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to beautiful Lake Livingston. Hope you enjoy our great fishing.


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

Spot by Jerry's in Onalaska for lunch and talk to Jean Ann, the owner. Look at the workmanship in there. She'll get you in touch with Robert that did the wood work in her place. Are you can call him at 936-433-1014 and leave a message.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tips!
I will talk with both, thanks again.

Looking for another tip.
About to spend a week at the camp but no water set yet, is there a pay for use shower anywhere around the lake?


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

On the onalaska side not sure. Any of the parks will have access maybe. Some wont allow day passes if completely booked. Consider renting a rv or popup. If I'm up there you could use mine but I on the opposite end of the lake from you. THere also is a portable shower for campers that you could buy


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Wahoo!
Pulled in late last night due to waiting on boat mechanic to finish up. Woke up this morning to rain but also a new bright blue topped water meter!!!! Time to get water ran to the house!


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

Welcome to the lake. I am up north in the Trinity area. Congratulations on the new property.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Reel Fowlers (Apr 20, 2012)

Kickapoo is a great area; it gets fished really hard, but after about 752 days of h ard fishing I think you might get a bite...ha. See ya up the creek, and welcome.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Put in at I think it was called Broken Arrow last weekend had fun but don't think I will ever hit the creek over the weekend again. It was packed!


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Well I had that thought about hiring a fishing guide to teach me how to fish lake Livingston. It would be best if he had no other bookings that day so you could possible learn how to stripper bas & white perch fish during that tour. 

searacer


----------

